# " نتائج إحصائية في (كفاءة التعليم الهندسي بلغة أجنبية)"



## ابن سينا (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
_منقول للفائدة_
مقال كتبه: الأستاذ/ فهمي هويدي,بعنوان " إنهم يشوهون وعي أمتنا"
(نشر بجريدة الخليج، العدد (7422) بتاريخ 14/9/1999
سامحونا إذا أصررنا على مواصلة النفخ في القربة المقطوعة، ووقفنا في مكاننا نحاول رد الاعتبار ورفع المهانة عن لغتنا الوطنية، ولغة الأمة التي ننتمي إليها.
كثيرة هي الخدع الثقافية التي استسلمنا لها ووقعنا في حبائلها. ثم انتبهنا إلى مخاطرها. لكن الخدعة التي ما زال استسلامنا لها يدهشني، هي تلك التي أوهمتنا بأهمية وجدوى التدريس في جامعاتنا باللغة الإنجليزية. (بالمناسبة تلقيت خطاباً من طالب تخرج في المدارس الفرنسية. احتج فيه على التدريس بالإنجليزية وتساءل: لماذا لا ندرس بالفرنسية، خصوصاً وأننا دولة فرانكفونية ؟!)
وقد أثلج صدري أنني وقعت على بحثين بالغي الأهمية في تحرير مسألة جدوى التدريس في الجامعات باللغة الإنجليزية، أعدهما اثنان من أساتذة كلية الهندسة بجامعة القاهرة، هما الدكتور سعد الراجحي، والدكتور أمير بيومي. ولست أبالغ إذا قلت أن البحثين حافلان بالاكتشافات التي تقدم للقارئ وتدعوه إلى إعادة التفكير في أمور كثيرة مما يعتبرها البعض مسلمات مستقرة ومحسوماً أمرها.
موضوع البحث الأول هو "كفاءة التعليم الهندسي بلغة أجنبية" وقد اعتمد على دراسة حالات 1500 طالب بالسنة الإعدادية في الكلية، حصلوا لتوهم على الثانوية العامة، و 1500 شخص آخرين ممن أنهوا دراسة الهندسة وحصلوا على البكالوريوس، وتقدموا للدراسات العليا، ثم 400 من أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالكلية من الحاصلين على شهادة الدكتوراه بطبيعة الحال.
الملاحظة الأولى التي سجلتها دراسة حالات طلاب السنة الإعدادية أو طلاب الدراسات العليا الذين يفترض أنهم درسوا مناهج باللغة الإنجليزية في الكلية على مدى خمس سنوات. أن المستوى العام ضعيف في اللغة الإنجليزية للجميع، حتى إن 60% فقط من طلاب مدارس اللغات في مصر هم الذين يجتازون امتحان "ميتشجان" للقبول بالجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة، و 40% من هؤلاء يحتاجون إلى مقررات تأهيلية خاصة. أما خريجوا المدارس الثانوية العادية (الحكومية) فلا يجتاز أحد منهم ذلك الامتحان وقليلون منهم يحصلون على درجات تمكنهم من الالتحاق بالمقررات التأهيلية. وهؤلاء خريجوا المدارس الثانوية العامة يمثلون غالبية الطلاب الملتحقين بكليات الهندسة بمصر
بالنسبة لطلاب الدراسات العليا وهذه هي الملاحظة الثانية فإنهم حين يتقدمون للالتحاق ببعض الجامعات الأمريكية، فإنها تشترط عليهم الحصول على مستوى معين من الدرجات في الامتحان المعروف باسم "تويفل". وقد لاحظ الباحثان أن أغلب المصريين المتقدمين لذلك الامتحان، ومعظمهم من أوائل الخريجين، يضطرون إلى إعادته عدة مرات قبل الحصول على الدرجات المطلوبة.
وفي الواقع. كما قرر الباحثان فإنهم يحصلون في النهاية على تلك الدرجات من خلال الاعتياد على نوعية الأسئلة، وليس نتيجة لتمكنهم من اللغة الإنجليزية.
رأى 67% من الطلاب والخريجين الذين شملهم الاستبيان أن مستوى أعضاء هيئة التدريس جيد في اللغة الإنجليزية، بينما ذهب الباقون إلى أن مستواهم متوسط أو ضعيف.
كما تبين أن 57% من أعضاء هيئة التدريس حصلوا على الدكتوراه من دول تتكلم الإنجليزية، بينما حصل 43% منهم على شهاداتهم من دول لا تتكلم الإنجليزية.
الملاحظة الثالثة لها أهميتها خاصة، وكانت حول تقدير حاجة الخريجين إلى اللغة الإنجليزية. إذ المفهوم والشائع أن تدريس الهندسة باللغة الإنجليزية هدفه تأهيل الطلاب للقراءة والاطلاع على المراجع الإنجليزية بعد التخرج، وكذلك التعامل مع هذه اللغة حسب حاجة العمل. غير أن نتائج الاستبيان قللت كثيراً من أهمية هذا الجانب، واعتبرته من قبيل الإسراف في التمني أو الوهم كيف؟ تبين أن 42% فقط من الخريجين الذين شملهم الاستبيان قرأوا أقل من ثلاثة كتب منذ تخرجهم، أي خلال سبع سنوات في المتوسط.
تبين أيضاً أن 32% فقط من هؤلاء الخريجين احتاجوا إلى التعامل أحياناً. "لاحظ أحياناً هذه". في عملهم مع بعض الأجانب في مصر.
تبين كذلك أن 16% فقط من هؤلاء الخريجين سافروا إلى الخارج لمدة تتراوح بين شهر وستة أشهر، وهي المدة التي تستلزم إجادة سابقة للغة.
الملاحظة الرابعة والأخيرة مفاجأة بدورها، فقد دلت نتائج الاستبيان فيما يشبه الإجماع على أنشطة التعليم المختلفة. باستثناء الامتحانات. لا تتم عملياً باللغة الإنجليزية كما هو مفترض من الناحية الرسمية. صحيح أن الكتب والمذكرات مدونة باللغة الإنجليزية، إلا أن الشرح في كل ساعات التدريس (3750 ساعة من المحاضرات والتمارين) يتم في مرحلة البكالوريوس باللغة العربية، بينما تنطلق المصطلحات فقط باللغة الإنجليزية. في الوقت ذاته، رأى 53% من أعضاء هيئة التدريس الذين شملهم الاستبيان أن الطلاب لا يستوعبون معاني المصطلحات بل يحفظونها دون فهم. وقد دفع ذلك أساتذة الفيزياء للتدريس في السنة الأولى باللغة العربية رسمياً ضماناً لفهم الطلاب للمصطلحات والمفاهيم.
بل قرر 25% من أعضاء هيئة التدريس الذين شملتهم عينة الاستبيان أنهم يسمحون للطلاب باستخدام خليط من اللغة العربية واللغة الإنجليزية للإجابة عن أسئلة الامتحانات حتى لا تقف اللغة حائلاً أمام معرفة مستواهم الحقيقي في موضوع الامتحان، وفي نفس الوقت قرر نحو 25% من الطلاب والخريجين أنهم اضطروا إلى استخدام اللغة العربية في إجاباتهم.
وذهب كثير من الطلاب إلى أن لجوءهم إلى الدروس الخصوصية يرجع إلى حاجاتهم إلى تلخيص المذكرات والكتب وفهم المقصود من أسئلة الامتحانات التقليدية باللغة الإنجليزية!
في النهاية خلص الباحثان إلى حقيقة لافتة للنظر، هي أن عدم انخفاض مستوى الطلاب في الهندسة ذاتها يرجع إلى أن الإنجليزية لا تستخدم بالفعل في التدريس، وأن اهتمامها بموضوع لغة التعليم مرده القلق على كفاءة استخدام ساعات التدريس (3750 ساعة في مرحلة البكالوريوس) وعلى الوقت والجهد والمال الضائع في الدروس الخصوصية، التي يعتبر استخدام الإنجليزية رسمياً أحد أسبابها البارزة.
إزاء ضعف مستوى الطلاب في اللغة الإنجليزية، ووجود تساؤل حول مستوى بعض الأساتذة، وإزاء اكتشاف حقيقة أن أغلب المواد تدري عملياً بالعربية بينما يحفظ الطلاب مصطلحاتها فقط باللغة الإنجليزية، دون استيعاب كافِ لمضمونها. وبعد ما تبين أن استخدام الخريجين للغة الإنجليزية في الاطلاع أو مزاولة المهنة محدود جداً، فإن هذه المؤشرات تثير سؤالاً كبيراً حول الفائدة الحقيقية من الاستمرار في تعليم الهندسة بالإنجليزية (السؤال ذاته يثار حول تعليم الطب أيضاً).
وفي رأي الدكتور سعد الراجحي أن المضي على ذلك الدرب فيه خداع للنفس، بقدر ما فيه من إهدار للوقت والمال والطاقات. إنه بعدما ثبت أن القاعدة العريضة والأساسية للمهندسين الذين يمثلون 90% من الخريجين ليسوا مضطرين للتعامل بالإنجليزية، وأن من لهم بها حاجة حقيقية لا تتجاوز نسبتهم عشرة في المائة فقط من أولئك الخريجين، وهو ما يعني أننا نقيم نظاماً تعليمياً يستجيب لرغبات الأقلية الاستثنائية، ونرسم سياستنا التعليمية ليس على ضوء مصالحنا الحقيقية، ولكن دائماً امتثالاً لضغوط تلك الأقلية ذات الصوت العالي.
الدراسة الثانية طريفة ومثيرة. طريفة لأنها تتبع آراء الطلاب ذوي الخلفيات الثقافية المختلفة أثناء دراستهم في كلية الهندسة، بتركيز خاص على خمس فئات هي: طلاب المدارس الحكومية العادية في مصر ممن يمزح بعض الباحثين ويصفونهم بأنهم "أكلة الفول والطعمية". طلاب المدارس الخاصة، حملة الشهادات الأجنبية (ال. جي. سي. آي، وغيرهما)، الطلاب القادمون من العالم العربي، طلاب المعاهد الصناعية الذين حصلوا على مجاميع مرتفعة أهلتهم للالتحاق بكلية الهندسة.
أما وجه الإثارة في البحث فقد أبرزته النتائج التي أسفر عنها، بعد تتبع نتائج ومعدلات النجاح بين مجموعة من 1500 طالب من الفئات الخمس، على مدى خمس سنوات دراسية. فقد تبين أن أفضل أداء، وأعلى معدلات التفوق والنجاح كانت بين الطلاب القادمين من المدارس الحكومية العربية (أكلة الفول والطعمية)، إذ كانت نسبة النجاح بينهم 91.1% يليهم في الترتيب طلاب مدارس اللغات الخاصة المصرية (86.5%) ثم الطلاب القادمون من الدول العربية (47.3%)، وفي الترتيب الرابع جاء الطلاب الحاصلون على شهادات أجنبية، حيث لم تزد نسبة النجاح بينهم على (36.5%). واحتل طلاب المعاهد الصناعية آخر القائمة، حيث كانت نسبة النجاح بينهم في حدود (10.7%) فقط.
خريجوا المدارس العربية وحدهم احتكروا التقدير الأعلى (امتياز) بينما لم يحصل أحد من الفئات الأربع الأخرى على ذلك التقدير، خلال سنوات البحث الخمس. في الوقت ذاته كان هؤلاء الخريجون، المصريون الأقحاح، هم الأقل رسوباً والأقل تعرضاً للفصل، بينما توزعت الخطوط في الحالتين الأخيرتين على الطلاب الآخرين بحسب الترتيب الذي سبقت الإشارة إليه. وكان ملاحظا أن نسبة الذين تعرضوا للفصل، بعد استفاد مرات الرسوب في السنة الإعدادية، متقاربة نسبياً بين حملة الشهادات الأجنبية مثل "الجي سي آي" ومن الحاصلين على دبلوم المعاهد الصناعية.
لوحظ مثلاً أن نسبة المفصولين بين طلاب المدارس الحكومية لم تتجاوز 1.2% أما الذين فصلوا من بين طلاب مدارس اللغات فقد كانت نسبتهم 6.5% والطلاب العرب فصل منهم ما نسبته 17.2% بينما فصل من طلاب شهادة "الجي سي آي" حوالي 30%، وطلاب المعاهد الصناعية كانت نسبة المفصولين بينهم 39%.
في رأي الدكتور سعد الراجحي أن المسألة واضحة وضوح الشمس، إذ كانت النتائج دائماً عاكسة لمدى استقامة الحالة الثقافية للطلاب. إذ كلما توفرت مقومات تلك الاستقامة وارتفعت معدلاتها، كانت فرصة الطالب للاستيعاب والاستمرار والتفوق أفضل منها بالنسبة لغيره.
من هذه الزاوية فطلاب المدارس الحكومية المصرية هم الأوفر حظاً من الاستقامة، والأعلى لياقة من الناحية الثقافية. ولذلك كانت نتائجهم على النحو الذي رأيت.
الآخرون تقلبت حظوظهم صعوداً وهبوطاً تبعاً لمدى التشوه الثقافي الذي أصابهم. وإذا استثنينا الطلاب العرب الذين يؤثر اختلاف البيئة على استقرارهم، أو طلاب المعاهد الصناعية الذين يؤثر في استيعابهم اختلاف الأجواء الثقافية، فإننا نجد أن الطلاب الحاصلين على شهادات أجنبية هم أقل استيعاباً بحكم ارتفاع نصيبهم من التشوه الذي نتحدث عنه. وطلاب مدارس اللغات المصرية أفضل حالاً بكثير لأن التشوه لديهم أقل نتيجة لالتزام مدارسهم المفترض بكامل مناهج المدارس المصرية الحكومية، وإن أضافت.
هل تحتاج النتائج إلى تعليق؟
أجيب أن نتائجها ناطقة بما فيه الكفاية، وهي تؤكد المعنى الذي بحت أصوات الخبراء والتربويين والمصلحين من كثرة ترديده ومحاولة توصيل مضمونه إلى المسؤولين عن السياسات التعليمية في العالم العربي. وخلاصته أن لغة المرء هي أيسر وسيلة لنقل المعرفة إليه. ومن ثم فإن الجهد الذي يبذله لاستيعاب المعارف بغير لغته يحتاج إلى أضعاف الوقت الذي يبذله لكي يتحقق له ذلك الاستيعاب بلغته الأصلية. الأمر الذي يعني أن كل تعليم باللغة الأجنبية، يضيف معارف أقل ويحقق تشوهاً ثقافياً أكبر. وأكرر هنا - للمرة العاشرة فيما يبدو - إن تعلم اللغة الأجنبية شيء، وإن التعلم باللغة الأجنبية شيء آخر. ولست أبالغ إذا قلت عن الأولى إضافة بامتياز، والثانية في المحصلة النهائية خسران بامتياز.
تلقيت رسالة ثانية من الدكتور محمود عز الدين الأستاذ بطب القاهرة ذكر فيها أن استمرار التدريس باللغة الإنجليزية في الجامعات عندنا يعوق قدرتنا على الانطلاق والتقدم؛ لأنه يحد من قدرة الباحثين على الاستيعاب ومن ثم قدرتهم على الابتكار والإبداع مع مقارنة ذلك بما يحدث في "إسرائيل" التي تستمتع بالدراسة والبحث بلغتها العبرية (التي كانت ميتة وتم إحياؤها)، حتى قطعت شوطاً بعيداً في ذلك المضمار، وفتحت أبوابها للفلسطينيين والأردنيين الذين أصبح بعضهم يتعلم العبرية لكي يطلع على أبحاثهم أولاً بأول.
زودني الدكتور عز الدين بقائمة الدول التي تمارس الطب بلغاتها، ووجدت في مقدمتها: اليابان وكوريا والدنمارك والسويد و"إسرائيل" وتشيكيا، واليونان وفنلندا واندونيسيا ورومانيا وألبانيا وكمبوديا .. الخ. ومع ذلك فبين العرب من لا يزال يعتبر أن دراسة الطب والهندسة باللغة الإنجليزية أمراً مقدساً، وأن الإعراض عن ذلك سوف يدمر بنياننا العلمي.
للعلم: بين أساتذة الطب المصريين من اختار أن يسبح ضد التيار وأن يقدم مادته باللغة العربية، في المقدمة منهم الدكتور محمد توفيق الرخاوي أستاذ التشريح المخضرم، الذي يحارب على تلك الجبهة منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات.
من بين الرسائل الأخرى التي تلقيتها رسالة من الدكتورة كفاية السيد محمد بكلية طب المنصورة، التي ضمت فيها صوتها إلى جانب الدعوة إلى التدريس باللغة العربية، وأشارت إلى خبرتها كأم لأبناء يدرسون في المدارس التجريبية باللغة الإنجليزية، وكباحثة وأستاذة تفتقد المراجع العربية، وتلاحظ أن الباحث المصري في المنصورة مثلا أصبح بوسعه أن يتابع عبر شبكة الإنترنت الأبحاث الجارية في أوربا وأمريكا، بينما ليس بمقدوره أن يعرف شيئاً عن أبحاث زملائه في القاهرة والإسكندرية، نظراً لغياب الشبكة التي تسجل أعمال الباحثين العرب بلغتهم.
ثمة رسالة طريفة تلقيتها من الطالبة سلمى أنور، التي تدرس بكلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية، قسم اللغة الإنجليزية، روت فيها كيف أن أحد الأساتذة كان يتحدث أمام طلابه يوماً في إحدى محاضرات الترجمة، وذكر عبارة "سبراغوار" التي حيرت أغلب الطلاب والطالبات الذين جاؤوا من مدارس خاصة، فمضوا يتساءلون عما إذا كانت كلمة "سبر" هذه تكتب بالصاد أم التاء!
فرحت حين تلقيت نسخة من بحث الدكتور يحيى الرخاوي أستاذ علم النفس المرموق "حول اللغة العربية وتشكيل الوعي القومي" وسعدت أكثر حين علمت أن البحث مقدم إلى مؤتمر يفترض أن تعقده جمعية لسان العرب في شهر نوفمبر المقبل بالقاهرة، تحت عنوان "ضعف اللغة العربية على أهلها" لكن الغم أصابني حين وجدت بحثه صورة ضوئية استفزازية لمبنى مجاور لكلية دار العلوم، التي يفترض أنها إحدى حصون العربية وقلاعها. فوق المبنى ظهرت لافتة كئيبة كتبت عليها العبارات التالية: الهيئة العامة لنظافة وتجميل القاهرة (!) حديقة دار العلوم. كافيتريا جرين لاند. مطعم تيك أواي. ملاعب أطفال. والكلمات الأخيرة كتبت بالإنجليزية وبالزخارف اللاتينية. وهي نموذج للقبح المبثوث على الواجهات في أنحاء البلاد، لكن آخر ما توقعته أن تجاوز لافتة من هذا القبيل مبنى كلية دار العلوم، كأنما تتحداها وتخرج لها اللسان ازدراء وسخرية!
في ختام بحثه الثري اقترح الدكتور الرخاوي اتخاذ مجموعة من الخطوات الإيجابية للدفاع عن اللغة العربية وحرفها الشريف. كما يسميها المسلمون في بعض الدول الأسيوية. تتمثل في ما يلي:
أولاً: إصدار أمر ينفذ فوراً ويبدأ بشارع واحد في العاصمة، ينهي كل التلوث اللغوي المقتحم لوعينا القومي، إذ يزيل لافتات المحلات بالقوة الجبرية، ثم يمتد هذا النشاط تدريجياً ليشمل القطر كله. والمسألة لا تحتاج إلا لأمين شرطة وإذن نيابة وبعض الشمع الأحمر، وحكومة.
ثانياً: إعطاء اللغة العربية ثلث درجات الشهادات العامة بالتمام وتقسم هذه الدرجات إلى درجات للغة كلغة، وأخرى في العلوم الأخرى كدرجات للصياغة والترجمة، بمعنى أن يصبح لكل علم درجتان الأولى للمادة ذاتها والأخرى للصياغة اللغوية، منها وإليها في كل المواد.
ثالثاً: يتواصل تدريب مدرسي اللغة العربية بمناهج متطورة فيما يسمى "التعليم المستمر" بعد التخرج، مقابل مضاعفة مرتباتهم باستمرار. وعدم ترقيتهم إلا إذا واصلوا هذه الدراسة بلا نهاية، ثم فصل كل من يثبت عجزه، أو تحويله لعمل إداري أدنى.
رابعاً: العودة إلى تحفيظ ثلاثة أجزاء من القرآن، على الأقل. (بصفته اللغوية وليس الدينية) على كل الطلبة من كل الأديان في المرحلة الابتدائية والإعدادية، وخاصة بعد إضافة سنة إليها (تذكر لغة مكرم عبيد).
خامساً: العناية بالتأليف ثنائي اللغة كمرحلة انتقالية كما يدرس بلغة أجنبية مثلاً بالعلوم الطبية.
سادساً: العودة إلى استعمال الرسم العربي. (اللاتيني الآن) للأرقام، أسوة بالمغرب العربي.
سابعاً: اقتراح بقبول استعمال الحروف اللاتينية في المعادلات الرياضية والكيميائية لا أكثر وكأنها رموز رسم وليست دلالات لغة.
ثامناً: تجريم أو تحريم أي إعلان في الصحف المحلية بحروف معربة (تيك أواي .. دريم لاند .. جرين لاند .. الخ).
تاسعاً: الإلزام بترجمة أي إعلان بالإنجليزية إلى العربية حتى لو كانت الشركة المعلنة إنجليزية صرفاً.
عاشراً: النظر في ربط الترقي في الجامعة من درجة إلى درجة أعلى بإعطاء محاضرة بالعربية وتقديم بحث بالعربية، وامتحان في اللغة العربية.
حادي عشر: فتح الباب بأوسع ما نستطيع لاستعمال ألفاظ من العامية صالحة وجديدة تصبح جزءاً من ثراء الفصحى.
ثاني عشر: فتح الباب لنحت ألفاظ جديدة تماماً نثري بها اللغة العربية خاصة.
ثالث عشر: التخفيف من وصايا المؤسسات الأعلى (بما في ذلك مجمع اللغة نفسه أو منظمة الصحة العالمية) مع السماح بنقد ومراجعة ما يصلون إليه أو يوصون به.
وهي توصيات أبصم عليها بأصابعي العشرة!


----------



## يوسف الساريسي (8 ديسمبر 2006)

التعليم باللغة الأم دائما أفضل لأن المعاني الذهنية للألفاظ تكون واضحة تمام الوضوح.

أما التعلم بلغة أخرى غير أصيلة فإنه يؤدي إلى ترجمة معاني الألفاظ من اللغة الأخرى وهذه الترجمة تضعف التصور الذهني للمعاني مما يشوه الفهم والحكم على الواقع.

يجب علينا جميعا -كما هو شأن جميع الأمم الناهضة- أن نضغط لكي نعود للتعلم بلسان العرب الأصيل وليس بلسان الأعاجم الدخيل لأن هذا نوع من الانضباع بثقافة العرب الاستعمارية.

فهيا بنا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*الطالب العربي*

المشكله تكمن في عدم وجود امكانيات للتعريب ؟ المحاضره تعضي بالعربي والدكتور يقوم باعطائنا بحث باللغه الانجليذيه؟ هذا هو التناقض الكبير وعدم وجود المبادء؟ اما ندرس باللغه الانجليزيه ونبحث باللغه نفسها ام تعطي بالعربي ونبحث بذاد اللغه ؟
دائما اسال سؤال الي نفسي؟
لماذا الطالب العربي غير محظوظ ؟
وادئما العب عليه من سواه ؟
الطالب الغربي(الاوربي) تعطي له المحاضره بلغه وبي نفس اللغه يبحث في المراجع لما يريد لذلك ياخذ زمن اقل في البحث والاستذكار وفي نفس الوقت تجده نابغه؟
لماذا؟اخوتي؟


----------



## يوسف الساريسي (19 ديسمبر 2006)

المسألة ليست مسألة محظوظ وحظ بل هو وجود التأخر وفقدان النهضة الفكرية الصحيحة

والنهضة الصحيحة للأمة تكون على أساس نظام الإسلام وقيادته الفكرية لا غير وبدون مزج الإسلام بأية حضارة أخرى رأسمالية أو اشتراكية.

ويتبع النهضة الفكرية الصحيحة نهضة في العلوم والصناعات والتعليم والسياسة الخارحية وحتى على مستوى الأفراد ومن ذلك أيضا إعادة الاعتبار للغة القرآن.

اللهم اهد هذه الأمة إلى طريق الرشاد والنهوض على أساس الإسلام


----------



## مهندس/اسماعيل (1 مارس 2007)

التعليم بالغه العربيه مفيد جدا في بعض الدراسات وغير مفيد في البعض الاخر


----------



## $المهندس$ (9 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 


التلعم بلغه العربيه افضل من اي لغه اخري بس المشكله في التعريب كما ذكرتم .. 


عندي حاله صارت عندنا في الكليه وهي 


انه المهندس يدرس الماده سابقاً بلغه الانجليزيه و كانت الماده (( الثريموداينمك )) الاحتراق الداخلي .. 


ف نسبه النجاح من المقرر هي 60% من الناجحين و التقديرات مو قويه .. 



فقام الدكتور بترجمه الماده الي اللغه العربيه ف النتيجه مذهله نسبه النجاح تخطة ال 90% و التقديرات عاليه .. 



ف هذا يدل علي انه احنا العرب نفهم اللغه العربيه بشكل كبير جداً .. 


بس فيه مشكله في التعريب كما ذكرت لانه فيه بعض الكليمات و المصطلحات غير دقيقه و تسميه غريبه و غير مفهومه .. 


و اتمني من الله ان يصلح حالنه . ولا ننسي انه العلوم كلها علي قاعده عربيه .


----------



## anas-eng (14 مارس 2007)

مع العلم انه لا استغناء عن اللغة الانجليزية بغض النظر عن التخصص
اعتقد انه من الافيد للطالب الدراسة بلغته الام
شكرا لهذا الطرح الرائع


----------



## يوسف الساريسي (26 مارس 2007)

عظيم أخي المهندس

والشكر للأخ ابن سينا

والسلام عليكم


----------

